

1M/1M: Looking For A Pilot Entrepreneur To Invest In - sramana
http://www.sramanamitra.com/2010/02/23/1m1m-looking-for-a-pilot-entrepreneur-to-invest-in/
Entrepreneurs, I am looking for an entrepreneur with whom to pilot a new service that will be part of the 1M/1M initiative. In collaboration with an outsourced product development company in India, we will invest engineering resources to bring a product to market for an early stage startup.
======
benologist
Registered. :)

